# '49 B6



## ballooney (Jan 11, 2017)

I finally got over the bitter pill this bike has been and started building this B6 back up.  I had lost interest in this bike after realizing I way over payed for what I thought was a really clean B6.  Once it was in my possession the issues surfaced...bent crank, incorrect truss rods, front fender had some rework done to it, mismatched S2's, poorly repainted portions of the rear stays, and worse of all, stem was stuck in the steer tube.  After many rounds of soaking, heating, rubber mallet, Jedi mind tricks, I finally gave up...weeks later...and cut the stem off which in turn sacrificed the locking steer tube.  The bike then sat for months as I was disgusted with it.  

Round two, I procured another black locking steer tube with broken key and sent it off to our fellow caber @WES PINCHOT for repair. He also had a set of skinny truss rods for me.  Feeling like I was making progress...finally!  I eagerly waited for my items to arrive. Arrive they did only to be stolen from my porch before I got home from work.  F***!  At this point, I was ready to part it out, take a big loss and just be done with the cursed B6. 

A few months go by and I find another locking steer tube with broken key. Sent it to @WES PINCHOT for repair and pick up another set of skinny truss rods but not in as nice of condition as the first set. I eagerly await the arrival of my parts. Sound familiar?  This time I have email notifications enabled and jammed home as soon as the package was delivered. Whew!

Now two years after acquiring the bike, I'm finally ready to accept this project for what it is and get this beauty back in circulation.  Even though I'm taking a bath on this project, it is a black B6 after all which is a rare color for this model. 

I still need a crank...the one on the bike is bent...if anyone has a spare in 7+ condition then let me know. I also need a chain. Of course after all this time I can't find it...most likely ended up on another bike. 

So without further adieu, here is the black beauty as she sits today. 


























Getting this far on the buildup today has brought me a new appreciation for this bike. Curse be damned, it is a rad bike. Plus it's black!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 11, 2017)

Black + Ivory = Classic! 

 Nice bike!

I have a few cranks, I can send you pics tonight.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 11, 2017)

NICE GOING WITH THE B6!
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 11, 2017)

Way to hang in there - great bike !!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 11, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Black + Ivory = Classic!
> 
> Nice bike!






WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE GOING WITH THE B6!
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.






markivpedalpusher said:


> Way to hang in there - great bike !!




Thanks. It's coming together...finally!


----------



## Kstone (Jan 12, 2017)

She is beeeeautiful. Glad the project is starting to turn around for you.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2017)

Great looking bike, hard to beat the color combo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2017)

That is going to be a sweet ride. I'm glad you stuck it out. I have a couple of bikes that I'm over the money, two are girls bikes, but when I see the smiles on my daughter or girlfriends face when they are riding money is no longer an issue. Enjoy the ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## ballooney (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, another year later...more complications on this bike...see https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-going-on-here.122787/
I grew tired of walking around this bike in the shop and finally carved out some time to finish this project.  I  have seen this one through the finish line and couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Proud to get this 68 year old beauty back in the fold...WooHoo!   I ended up with a really clean set of S2's with front drum and ever elusive cable clamp on the fork leg.  Slapped on some whitewalls, near NOS black grips, killer diamond chain and viola...a dialed in B6 that rides like a dream.  Here is the finished product:


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2017)

What a beauty. Worth the effort IMO.


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 23, 2017)

killer bike I will take a B6 over a phantom anytime


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 23, 2017)

Really nice. It always feels good to finish a tough project.  Glad you stuck it out. You should be proud. This is my '49. It fought me all the way too. Same colors as yours, just reversed.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2017)

Black + schwinn + b6 + curse + elbow grease + more elbow grease = schwi-dammm-cool squared....


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Wow, another year later...more complications on this bike...see https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-going-on-here.122787/
> I grew tired of walking around this bike in the shop and finally carved out some time to finish this project.  I  have seen this one through the finish line and couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Proud to get this 68 year old beauty back in the fold...WooHoo!   I ended up with a really clean set of S2's with front drum and ever elusive cable clamp on the fork leg.  Slapped on some whitewalls, near NOS black grips, killer diamond chain and viola...a dialed in B6 that rides like a dream.  Here is the finished product:
> 
> View attachment 728212
> ...



Stunning. I’m starting to think I need a B6, lol


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 18, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Stunning. I’m starting to think I need a B6, lol



https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/schwinn/6463470141.html

Danny scope this out. just popped here in Nor Cal.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 18, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Stunning. I’m starting to think I need a B6, lol



I know you do!  They are one of the best riding bikes in the ballooner class...smooth and comfortable.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2018)

very cool. the same bike I am putting together. black and white, but mine will be a repaint.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2018)

sccruiser said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/schwinn/6463470141.html
> 
> Danny scope this out. just popped here in Nor Cal.




damn! I was actually going to go get this one after work. the guy just called me back and said his brother wanted to keep it. buy the brake and get the bike for free.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 19, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Wow, another year later...more complications on this bike...see https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-going-on-here.122787/
> I grew tired of walking around this bike in the shop and finally carved out some time to finish this project.  I  have seen this one through the finish line and couldn't be more pleased with the result.  Proud to get this 68 year old beauty back in the fold...WooHoo!   I ended up with a really clean set of S2's with front drum and ever elusive cable clamp on the fork leg.  Slapped on some whitewalls, near NOS black grips, killer diamond chain and viola...a dialed in B6 that rides like a dream.  Here is the finished product:
> 
> View attachment 728212
> ...




TURNED OUT GREAT!
ENJOY!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice. Way to stick with it, the final results were worth the effort!


----------

